# Help! My molly has ich and there are fry in the tank :(



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

I started with my 10 gallon tank probably like three weeks ago. I was just looking for some cool looking friends that I didn't need to worry about so much. Well as it would seem fish need much more care than I bargained for. I have 5 red coral platy, two marble sword, three sunburst sword, and one black molly. I did have a clown pleco but it died... I'm not sure why. But anyways, I was told to watch out for any cotton ball looking things on the molly and long behold one day about two weeks ago I noticed the ich on the fish. I went out and got medication and medicated the water. I realize I probably havn't waited long enough but this it killing me. The ich seemed to have disapeared up until yesterday I notice a few more dots near the mollys eye, today he is pretty well covered in it. I read on the box that it may take several months for it to clear up but it's worse than it ever was and now one of the marbles (I think) Has had babies and thier life now hang in the balance. I cannot afford a seperate tank for the babies but I do have one of those like floating net cages to keep them in, they look fine mind you they are almost imposible to see at times. I've been looking and I really don't see any sign on the ich on other fish. But if one has it they all must have it right? Blah... Should I completely empty and clean the tank then re medicate? Or just keep waiting... I would like to help these little guys as much as I can but I have already spent my budget on getting it started and all the medication and special fry food and so on. ANY advice would be greatly apericiated. Like I said I'm really new to this and didn't really know what to expect before I got into it. I now regret that but I am learning quickly so please send me and e-mail or reply to this post....


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Welcome to Fishforum.com.:wave:

Have you read this thread containing almost every detail you needed?
http://fishforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=1648

Hope this helps. Don't use medicines when battling ich. Raise the temperature instead and use aquarium salt. Meds will do more harm than help.:shake:


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

Thanks! But I'm still wondering since I have already medicated the tank should I clean it before switching to the salt treatment, will there be a reaction if I don't? Thanks again.


----------



## jones57742 (Oct 31, 2006)

No!

Do not clean it.
IMHO your fish cannot "deal with the stress".

Also please refer to
http://www.fishforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=7705

TR


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Little-Fizz said:


> Thanks! But I'm still wondering since I have already medicated the tank should I clean it before switching to the salt treatment, will there be a reaction if I don't? Thanks again.


There's always the carbon placed in a filter that will absorb the meds you used.


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

I use sponges but I'm pretty sure it'll be fine, I'll just go ahead with the salt treatment, thank you for your posts!


----------



## jones57742 (Oct 31, 2006)

Lf:

When a reference to carbon is made the reference is actually to activated carbon.

Activated carbon is "chemical filtration".
Activated carbon will "strip out" odors, algae, med's, etc but I do not use it in my filtration process for several reasons.

The sponge filter will not remove the meds from the tank water but IMHO their removal is not necessary and their instantaneous removal may be harmful.

TR


----------

